# abstract bg



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

Just a quick abstract background for anyone that wants it I guess. Got bored and figured I'd work on some stuff to get me back into it. If you want the PSD let me know.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape said:


> Just a quick abstract background for anyone that wants it I guess. Got bored and figured I'd work on some stuff to get me back into it. If you want the PSD let me know.


What are you working on? C4D or something?


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What are you working on? C4D or something?


Created the C4Ds then edited in photoshop for some depth and lighting. Yep!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape said:


> Created the C4Ds then edited in photoshop for some depth and lighting. Yep!


C4D any good? Back when I first started Photoshop I used to hear of it constantly but it's not spoke of much anymore.

I recently downloaded the Topaz Labs plugin for PS and am laughing at the amount of detail we got taught in college to create cartoons in Illustrator :laugh:


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> C4D any good? Back when I first started Photoshop I used to hear of it constantly but it's not spoke of much anymore.
> 
> I recently downloaded the Topaz Labs plugin for PS and am laughing at the amount of detail we got taught in college to create cartoons in Illustrator :laugh:


It's good if you want to make things from scratch, otherwise I don't see why you would use it. Topaz man, when that first came out everyone used it in the graphic community, then it was shunned for being an easy button.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape said:


> It's good if you want to make things from scratch, otherwise I don't see why you would use it. Topaz man, when that first came out everyone used it in the graphic community, then it was shunned for being an easy button.


I surprising havent even heard of it. With about 10 minutes of touch ups I had a cracking picture for my nephew's birthday card it'd have taken a week in Illustrator and still looked shit. I'm only using Clean right now, will probably torrent the rest. Are there many good plugins for PS?


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I surprising havent even heard of it. With about 10 minutes of touch ups I had a cracking picture for my nephew's birthday card it'd have taken a week in Illustrator and still looked shit. I'm only using Clean right now, will probably torrent the rest. Are there many good plugins for PS?


I've actually never used any plugins for PS but I'll check some out and let you know if I like any of them.

Sorry about the double post but I fixed it up for a second version, put a few nice renders on the foreground just to see if it could work and it definitely can IMO.


----------



## ThomJarrrg (Apr 20, 2017)

Actually it looks like some kind of magic-fire ball! Wow, great work! You're very talented :thumbsup:


----------

